# cutting, raking, baling, winter rye.



## 066blaster (Jun 25, 2015)

We cut it with a sickle mower. I let it get about 6 foot tall. We don't harvest the grain it's only used for straw.


----------



## 066blaster (Jun 25, 2015)

Rake it a couple times..Some doesn't get cut when I turn the corners. That's why some is still laying there, it's still attached. Letting it get so tall makes everything a lot harder but we get about 300 bales to an acre.


----------



## 066blaster (Jun 25, 2015)

Then I bale it. Some of the bales are attached to each other. Because of the length of the stuff. They come apart easy though


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 26, 2015)

Wow I see the potential for a whole lot of vodka. Ever consider getting a distillation license and setting up a micro distillery? All the rage around here.


----------



## tntblaster14 (Jun 27, 2015)

It'd dry down faster if you went through a haybine, discbine, or ran a conditioner over it after the sickle mower. What are you doing w/ the straw? We graze or bale up our winter rye...


----------



## 066blaster (Jun 27, 2015)

tntblaster14 said:


> It'd dry down faster if you went through a haybine, discbine, or ran a conditioner over it after the sickle mower. What are you doing w/ the straw? We graze or bale up our winter rye...


We use it for covering strawberries. We use because the grain in the straw won't germinate in the strawberry fields. Also it stays pretty weed free. Yes I wish it went through a haybine. We let it sit for at least 2 weeks and it also needs to get rained on once or twice in order for it to be brittle enough to bale decent. I would consider having someone combine it and take the grain, but it gets so tall it will blow down before it fully matures and dries.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 27, 2015)

Wow you have grass/hay that's 6ft tall already?!

I just cut my lawn last week for the first time this year. It was maybe 10" at the tallest, most was maybe 6ish"


----------



## tntblaster14 (Jun 28, 2015)

Easily 6' high lol ! My first cut of hay was 381 4x5 round bales... Not even 1/2 way through 2nd cut and I got 99. averaging a solid 3 Ton/Ac dry matter right now.


----------



## 066blaster (Jun 28, 2015)

In spots it seriously was over 6 foot high. It grows fast. Was planted last September. Plus we fertilize it.


----------

